# Standridge Granite calibrating surface plates in a home shop



## Bob Korves (Jun 5, 2019)

Standridge Granite from Santa Fe Springs, Southern California, calibrating two surface plates in Chuck Bommarito's home shop in the San Francisco bay area.  Mike is a really great foreman.  Mike's great grandfather started the company.  He is a real pro and knows how to please customers.  A crew of three from Standridge came to my shop and calibrated 5 surface plates from 12x18 to 24x36" several years ago.  These guys are great and I highly recommend them.  They go on the road several times per year to calibrate plates in many shops of all types, some shops having hundreds of surface plates, from tiny up to humongous.  They love the gravy work we have for them in our small shops.  Standridge Granite and Precision Granite are the same company, well, at least they are at the same address...


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 6, 2019)

Cool video, I'd never seen it done before. 
Is that the Bommarito from Bommarito's Bouncing Buggies?


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 7, 2019)

MrWhoopee said:


> Is that the Bommarito from Bommarito's Bouncing Buggies?


No clue on that one...


----------

